# Hi



## FLgirl89 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm in need of some advice and stumbled on this forum


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Well stumble on in. We are a great resource and care too.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We are here to help you.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

FLgirl89 said:


> I'm in need of some advice and stumbled on this forum


If you tell us what you need advice about, it is more likely to be helpful. 

Otherwise, it will mostly just be generalities like "Don't taunt bears".


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

You've got responses in your other thread, try interacting with those.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> You've got responses in your other thread, try interacting with those.


She didn't like those because they meant SHE might need to change.

OP, you need to examine yourself. I suspect you are not taking care of YOUR side of the street.


----------

